# Brooks Brothers "Timeless Classics" catalog



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Was at the local BB this weekend and picked up the new BB catalog - the back page says "please deliver August 25-27" so perhaps you'll see it shortly. It is squarish 7" or 8" in size but over 250 pages. Really enjoyable to browse through and a fine bit of nostalgic brand reinforcing. No women's or children's wear - it seems to be the entire universe of men's wardrobe staples, including formalwear and high end accessories, presented in an orderly fashion. The catalog seems to be making the case that BB is THE universal haberdasher for the well-dressed American. Spaced throughout the catalog are old BB photos drawing on BB history. One that caught my eye (pg 60) is of a couple 3btn sack suits from '63. (On the jacket the upper button is at the top of the breast pocket and the lower just above the lower pocket.) Anyway its worth seeking out. Made me more optimistic about the future of BB, even if in the back of my mind I don't believe it.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

One of the sacks you mention just came into my possession. It is a brownish greyish summerweight and the top buttonhole is almost above the breast pocket.


I wish Brooks would start making stuff like this again. The lapels are narrower but not so narrow as to offend those looking for a conservative suit.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail on Saturday. It's quite impressive, really. I feel obligated to make a few purchases.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

bandofoutsiders said:


> One of the sacks you mention just came into my possession. It is a brownish greyish summerweight and the top buttonhole is almost above the breast pocket.
> 
> I wish Brooks would start making stuff like this again. The lapels are narrower but not so narrow as to offend those looking for a conservative suit.


Very nice find - the sleeveheads' nice roundness embarrasses the pointy shouldered current offerings.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

bandofoutsiders said:


> One of the sacks you mention just came into my possession. It is a brownish greyish summerweight and the top buttonhole is almost above the breast pocket.
> 
> I wish Brooks would start making stuff like this again. The lapels are narrower but not so narrow as to offend those looking for a conservative suit.


Very nice suit, it looks great.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

bandofoutsiders said:


> One of the sacks you mention just came into my possession. It is a brownish greyish summerweight and the top buttonhole is almost above the breast pocket.
> 
> I wish Brooks would start making stuff like this again. The lapels are narrower but not so narrow as to offend those looking for a conservative suit.


The location of the (front) three buttons--the bottom one is above the lower flapped pockets; the top one is well over the edge of the breast pocket. Compare/contrast that with most of the sacks available today.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Speas said:


> Was at the local BB this weekend and picked up the new BB catalog - the back page says "please deliver August 25-27" so perhaps you'll see it shortly. It is squarish 7" or 8" in size but over 250 pages. Really enjoyable to browse through and a fine bit of nostalgic brand reinforcing. No women's or children's wear - it seems to be the entire universe of men's wardrobe staples, including formalwear and high end accessories, presented in an orderly fashion. The catalog seems to be making the case that BB is THE universal haberdasher for the well-dressed American. Spaced throughout the catalog are old BB photos drawing on BB history. One that caught my eye (pg 60) is of a couple 3btn sack suits from '63. (On the jacket the upper button is at the top of the breast pocket and the lower just above the lower pocket.) Anyway its worth seeking out. Made me more optimistic about the future of BB, even if in the back of my mind I don't believe it.


Speas, I think you and I live near the same Brooks. I'm planning to pay a visit later today.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Please take a look at page 119. The dress coat and waist coat should never be shown that way.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed that too and was wondering if I had been wrong all these years. Glad someone else noticed the error.


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

Got mine in the mail on Friday, I think. 'Twas pretty neat, IMO. Kind of part reference book, part catalog. Some good propaganda on the part of the brethren.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a Ben Silver shoe catalog today, hopefully I'll be getting this BB catalog shortly.

Brian


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*Umm, how to get on this mailing list?*



Keith T said:


> Got mine in the mail on Friday, I think. 'Twas pretty neat, IMO. Kind of part reference book, part catalog. Some good propaganda on the part of the brethren.


I thought my mailbox was filled with every catalogue BB printed, but evidently not. Those filled half with women's and kids' clothes I can do without, but I'd like to get my hands on this one. How do you go about getting on the mailing list for this particular, all-men's products listing?

Just wondering ... and thanks.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

bandofoutsiders said:


> One of the sacks you mention just came into my possession. It is a brownish greyish summerweight and the top buttonhole is almost above the breast pocket.
> 
> I wish Brooks would start making stuff like this again. The lapels are narrower but not so narrow as to offend those looking for a conservative suit.


I sold you that, I believe.

Glad you like it.

More to come in September.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

mack11211 said:


> I sold you that, I believe.
> 
> Glad you like it.
> 
> More to come in September.


That and the other sack are great! Perfect weight fabric for summers in Boston. Waiting for the trousers to come back from the tailor. I'll keep an eye out for any new sacks you might have. Thanks again.


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

JLAnderson: I really don't know. They do have a "request a catalog" link on the website, but since you apparently already get regular mailings from them, I'm not sure that the link would help. I will say that I did order a sportcoat earlier this summer (an online purchase, if that would make any difference vs. using their 800 number). 

Speaking of 800 numbers, perhaps you could call and request this catalog specifically? Or perhaps yours is already on the way and just hasn't quite made it to the house yet....hard to tell with bulk mailings. Last resort would be visiting a bricks & mortar location, where they may or may not have them on hand.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Nothing in my mailbox today, might have to put in a special request for this one...

Brian


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I picked one up today at 346 Madison Avenue, and after looking through it I've come to a conclusion that it is a neat little marketing gimmick, but I am not horribly impressed overall.

The formalwear section is terrible, the tailcoat looks sloppy, and nothing jumps out at me...just more of the same modern BB stuff...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

vwguy said:


> Nothing in my mailbox today, might have to put in a special request for this one...
> 
> Brian


Brian - 

Give B2 a call, as I'm sure they'd be happy to mail one out to you. 

It's a neat little book that is one part catalog, one part guide, and one part history book. Nice little marketing tool. Also, I noticed that in the top right corner on the cover it says Vol. 1. Hopefully, there will be future volumes. 

Cheers.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Harris said:


> The location of the (front) three buttons--the bottom one is above the lower flapped pockets; the top one is well over the edge of the breast pocket. Compare/contrast that with most of the sacks available today.


Yep, he button placement is higher than on the sack I wore to the office yesterday (BB Makers, navy GlenPlaid, 1/3 lined). Otherwise the cut is very similar with a little padding in the shoulders.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Got my copy in the mail yesterday. Wow - what a nice catalog. More like a small book than a catalog.

Only question, where are the Performance Polos?


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

They're by the front door on a table at 346 Mad, if you're in NYC.

I thought they did a great job with this. A keeper.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Timeless Classics, Vol. I*

My copy arrived yesterday; had to pry it out of son's hands.:icon_smile_wink:

Nice bit of marketing/reference/anecdotal history; and most of the merchandise looks good (note the number of clothing items specifically labeled Made in the USA/Canada).

Enjoy the Middle-of-the Week!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Performance Polos are made with ultrafine 2 ply cotton and have a better finish. The have three buttons instead of two. I have both and are worth the extra money.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

My copy arrived yesterday as well. On balance, I think it's a beautiful piece (must have cost B2 a fortune) and a smart marketing idea: sell the clothes by selling the tradition. 

It was really interesting to see the tail coat and morning jacket in a catalog (not that it prompted me to go buy them, but I found it interesting nonetheless). I don't recall that ever being done before.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I picked one up today at 346 Madison Avenue, and after looking through it I've come to a conclusion that it is a neat little marketing gimmick, but I am not horribly impressed overall.
> 
> The formalwear section is terrible, the tailcoat looks sloppy, and nothing jumps out at me...just more of the same modern BB stuff...


True. The same stuff that can be seen online. I'm not entirely sure what they were/are trying to accomplish. To some degree the packaging matters, but still...

As for the photo of the suits that Speas mentioned--the two in the Chicago store's front window: great looking. Interesting that they selected a photo of two vested sacks and then, in the pages to follow, offered nothing of the sort.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just got it in the mail, it's a well-done catalog/reference guide, good paper, photos are well done. 

I really like the tie section, you can see the difference between the #1, #3, #4, and #5 repp ties as well as what colors are offered. Like the diagrams on tying different tie knots. 

There is also a footwear glossary and a section on how to care for your shoes.

I know it is a marketing tool, but I'm hoping that this is a step in the right direction for BB!


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

All in all, I like it.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

This thing is waaaay cool.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Did anyone notice how similar the layout of the catalogue is to Flusser's "Dressing the Man"? The resemblance is uncanny, and, I'm sure intentional. Interesting because in that volume Flusser is very critical of how Brooks has evolved.

My assumption is that the intent of the piece is to begin some process of re-establishing Brooks's "rightful place" as the keeper of traditional men's clothing. I am encouraged if that is the place where they want to be. At the same time, it is, as they say, what it is, and it's dispiriting to be reminded of how few 100% cotton oxford shirts they are offering, how few 3-button sack suits and sport jackets they are offering, etc. etc.

TJS


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

All you need to know about this inane paperback book sized "catalog" is the nonsense near the beginning where Brooks tries to pass non-iron shirts off as "timeless classics" because the company flirted with what I'm sure were godawful synthetic blends back in the 1950s. Nice try.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Brooks has realized their product "looks" a lot better in a catalog than it "feels" on your back. They've off shored almost everything, kicked the quality level down and are using their history and tradition to con unsuspecting consumers who fork out $125 for khakis made in China. $500 for blazers made in China. $35 for boxers made in China.

I'm sure this catalog cost a lot - - but pretty pictures are all Brooks really has left. Make it cheap but market it like a mother... As sad as it is --it's going to get worse.

Ex- Brooks Brother's employee 1985-86

www.thetrad.blogspot.com

"Not as good as it was but better than it will be."


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

tintin said:


> Brooks has realized their product "looks" a lot better in a catalog than it "feels" on your back. They've off shored almost everything, kicked the quality level down and are using their history and tradition to con unsuspecting consumers who fork out $125 for khakis made in China. $500 for blazers made in China. $35 for boxers made in China.
> 
> I'm sure this catalog cost a lot - - but pretty pictures are all Brooks really has left. Make it cheap but market it like a mother... As sad as it is --it's going to get worse.
> 
> ...


"Make it cheap but market it like a mother."

Well put. Seems that's precisely what's happening.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm The Continental Fop and I approve of this message.



tintin said:


> Brooks has realized their product "looks" a lot better in a catalog than it "feels" on your back. They've off shored almost everything, kicked the quality level down and are using their history and tradition to con unsuspecting consumers who fork out $125 for khakis made in China. $500 for blazers made in China. $35 for boxers made in China.
> 
> I'm sure this catalog cost a lot - - but pretty pictures are all Brooks really has left. Make it cheap but market it like a mother... As sad as it is --it's going to get worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I got mine today in a large cardboard box. There was a suit with it! An olive poplin sack as modeled so well by our man in Connecticut, Patrick.

Has no one pointed out that it says "Vol. 1" in the upper right corner? I guess there will be more of these "books" to enjoy.

JB

EDIT: Whoops, just noticed Reddington pointed out the Vol. 1 issue months ago.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

wolfhound986 said:


> I really like the tie section, you can see the difference between the #1, #3, #4, and #5 repp ties...


Anyone know what happened to the #2? What did it look like?

JB


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Anyone know what happened to the #2? What did it look like?


I hear it looked like crap.

(Get it...?)


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Topsider said:


> I hear it looked like crap.
> 
> (Get it...?)


He's here all week, folks. Try the veal.

JB


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Anyone know what happened to the #2? What did it look like?
> 
> JB


Asked and answered


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Desk Jockey said:


> Asked and answered


You're a good man, T.

JB


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> You're a good man, T.
> 
> JB


My old alma mater's tie was in the same pattern but with maroon as the ground and navy bounded with gold as the stripe.


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

Desk Jockey said:


> Asked and answered


Did someone schedule the depo without telling me again? I just got a BB order last Friday and did not recieve this catalog. I got vol II of the mens/womens/boys wear catalong. I hope I get this new catalog soon. It sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> Anyone know what happened to the #2? What did it look like?
> 
> JB


^^
Good question!



Desk Jockey said:


> Asked and answered


^^
Thanks for answering. Now the list is complete. Unless there's a #6...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The anticipation was palpable, yet pleasurable and while the mail may be slow in Indiana, it (still) is. My catalogue (V0l 1) was delivered yesterday and, as others have said, it is indeed a classic! Now, as to the quality of the clothing offerings, we shall see(?)!!


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Let me understand something. This is a catalog from a retailer who long ago plunged downmarket, yes? From reading this thread you'd think guys were settling down to read it with a box of tissues and some hand cream.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Ho-hum. Page after page of teflon shirts and darted suits. In short, not much in there I'd care to buy (except in the "Heritage" vignettes).

Scott


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought it was amusing that BB states that they are the makers of their own clothing. I thought that TAL Apparel designs and makes their dress shirts. Ironically, at the same places where they make JC Penney shirts. 

There is an article available online, "Made to Measure: Invisible Supplier Has Penney's Shirts All Buttoned Up" 

"TAL is negotiating a deal to manage Brooks Brothers' shirt inventory the same way it does Penney's."

It is getting more and more difficult to justify spending the money BB is asking for their attire.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Great article. Thanks for bringing it up...


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Anyone know what happened to the #2? What did it look like?
> 
> JB


I think you'll see the #2 a bit later this fall. Brooks is offering five or six color combinations. Three and a half inches.

Speaking of that design:
https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_striped_detail.php?ix=15

Once upon a time Brooks offered a bunch of color combinations in a design similar (almost identical stripe spacing) to this:

Great looking tie.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

The sad bit was seeing the black & white photos of the merchandise from the early 60s and before and thinking, "Wouldn't it be wonderful if they sold THAT stuff today instead of the junk actually in the catalog?

I for one would love one of those incredible coats in the "motor coat" department on page 92, I've actually been looking for a coat like that for over a year.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Some of the folks who post in here, you couldn't please 'em with a time machine.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's a thought:

Everyone who got the catalog and said "I wish they still made more of this stuff", take the time to write to customer service.

Explain that you like BB, want to purchase more items from them, etc. Point out that you make purchases from J.Press et al, not because you are against buying from BB, but because they simply aren't making the items that they USED to make that you want to buy.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Time machine, no. I'd just go back to when some of the last generation first met but no matter how loudly I shouted, "Noooooooooo, don't marry and bear children who might someday become willing dupes of even the most inexpert marketing" they wouldn't be able to hear me because of the way Time Machines work.

What would be nice would be if Brooks stopped spending 99% of their effort on marketing and 1% on actually producing quality clothing. Today's Brooks is a disgrace -- cheap materials, cheap labor, everything a cynical facade built upon the brand's glory days when they still made high-quality clothing that father handed down to son and grandson. This book-length "catalog" you guys are treating like a spank mag? It's taking you for abject, moronic fools. You don't have to wade more than a few pages in to be insulted by the claim that the current and much-reviled non-iron shirts are "classic, timeless Brooks" because, well, the brand dabbled disastrously in polyester back in the 1950s. What, does that mean that since Brooks had a pair of craptacular Batman-looking shiny pleather booties in its catalog last year that someday our kids will read about that howling failure except it'll be proudly trumpeted as a "timeless classic" to help pimp some $1,000 poly vinyl chloride loafers?

Spank away to the pritty pitchers. Like Playboy's spreads, they've got nothing whatsoever to do with reality. In real life, the girls look like acne'd trainwrecks and the clothes look like the cheap sweatshop knockoffs they sadly are.



Orgetorix said:


> Some of the folks who post in here, you couldn't please 'em with a time machine.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

LIGHTEN UP, FRANCIS.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

gar1013 said:


> Here's a thought:
> 
> Everyone who got the catalog and said "I wish they still made more of this stuff", take the time to write to customer service.
> 
> Explain that you like BB, want to purchase more items from them, etc. Point out that you make purchases from J.Press et al, not because you are against buying from BB, but because they simply aren't making the items that they USED to make that you want to buy.


Or, you could send it to:

Mr. Claudio Del Vecchio
President and CEO
Retail Brands Alliance
100 Phoenix Avenue
P.O. Box 1700
Enfield, CT 06083-1700

Should you wish to call:

1 860-741-0771

I'm sure all will weigh their words and thoughts before corresponding.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

The Continental Fop said:


> ...This book-length "catalog" you guys are treating like a spank mag? It's taking you for abject, moronic fools...


Lighten up is right. The posts in this thread are split right down the middle between positive and negative. Many of the positives are qualified, and others are positive about the catalog, not necessarily about the clothes. We may be fools, but we are not abject ones.

tjs


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

The Continental Fop said:


> Like Playboy's spreads, they've got nothing whatsoever to do with reality. In real life, the girls look like acne'd trainwrecks.


No... they still look like incredibly attractive young women.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Bradford said:


> No... they still look like incredibly attractive young women.


Really? De gustibus non est disputandem. I guess.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm sorry, but BB is as good as ever with the real-deal GF shirts, Martin Greenfield GF suits, or Alden for BB shoes. Maybe someone forgot their ritalin today.

No hairy palms here.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Really? De gustibus non est disputandem. I guess.


Ummm - I don't speak pig latin?


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Bradford said:


> Ummm - I don't speak pig latin?


"Regarding taste there is no dispute" - an admonition not to argue about differences in taste. Sometimes taken as "there's no accounting for taste".


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> What, does that mean that since Brooks had a pair of craptacular *Batman-looking* shiny pleather booties...


Batman again? I think you may have some childhood issues to work out with your therapist...


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Have not received one in the mail-- it's online now: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/catalogview/catalog.tem?Page=1&catalogname=2008FallBasicsBook

I'm looking for an ancient madder tie for the fall & there are some good looking patterns in the catalog. However, the shopping site says they are 4". Bleh. Guess I'll be buying on elsewhere.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

My .02 cents regarding the BB catalog and some nice pics of a dive bar are here:

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Can I tell you something? Your blog rocks. Seriously. Great pics, great writing. Nice job.

And I agree with every word you say about the official AAAC spank book. Well put.



tintin said:


> My .02 cents regarding the BB catalog and some nice pics of a dive bar are here:
> 
> www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

The Continental Fop said:


> Let me understand something. This is a catalog from a retailer who long ago plunged downmarket, yes? From reading this thread you'd think guys were settling down to read it with *a box of tissues and some hand cream*.





The Continental Fop said:


> This book-length "catalog" you guys are treating *like a spank mag? . . .*
> 
> *Spank away to the pritty pitchers.* Like Playboy's spreads, they've got nothing whatsoever to do with reality. In real life, the girls look like acne'd trainwrecks and the clothes look like the cheap sweatshop knockoffs they sadly are.





The Continental Fop said:


> And I agree with every word you say about the official AAAC *spank book. *Well put.


You're really starting to frighten me.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

That's probably not terribly difficult, but let me clear things up:

I flipped through this ridiculous catalog when it arrived and promptly tossed it in the recycling bin. Just the rubbish about the non-iron shirts being "timeless classics" was enough to make me throw up a little bit in my mouth.

No, it's the breathless excitement elsewhere in the thread that led me to call the catalog a spank book. From reading some of the posts you'd think the Brooks farce was the latest issue of Barely Trad.



fenway said:


> *
> 
> You're really starting to frighten me.*


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not reaching for the hand cream and tissues, but the BB catalog I received yesterday with Elaine Irwin-Rockstar on the cover does have me droolin' just a little. Nice.


----------

